# Blue MT skii resort PA riders??



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Im there all the time.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

On my way up tomorrow.......are there doable tree runs at Blue? I haven't been there in a few years, and never when it had actually snowed, so I'm curious to know what to expecte between the trails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> Im there all the time.


 what is your level of experience?


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> On my way up tomorrow.......are there doable tree runs at Blue? I haven't been there in a few years, and never when it had actually snowed, so I'm curious to know what to expecte between the trails.


no tree runs at Blue. I have a season pass there, so I'm there a lot. Hit me up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

you going tomorrow??? Fresh foot of snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

im going up tommorow even though im guessing its going to be packed with all the school cancellations and what not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> im going up tommorow even though im guessing its going to be packed with all the school cancellations and what not.


i didnt think of that. shit. i wonder if they are still going to open at 8. if so ill be there for 8


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

BrianBlueMT said:


> i didnt think of that. shit. i wonder if they are still going to open at 8. if so ill be there for 8


they opened at 8 this morning so i cant see why they wouldnt tommorow. i have a jeep so im just hoping that everyone else has trouble getting there. ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> they opened at 8 this morning so i cant see why they wouldnt tommorow. i have a jeep so im just hoping that everyone else has trouble getting there. ha


i have a honda civic and my chance of getting there is slim but i will sure as hell try


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

BrianBlueMT said:


> i have a honda civic and my chance of getting there is slim but i will sure as hell try


penndot is gonna be snapping all night you wont have a problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

what kinda riding do u do. i love the lazy mile and then switch to the bottom section of the terrain park. thats my favorite run


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

BrianBlueMT said:


> what kinda riding do u do. i love the lazy mile and then switch to the bottom section of the terrain park. thats my favorite run


I do mostly everything, personally Im more into the park but the friends i go with really arent so I end up doing trails alot more than I want to but I really don't mind I guess. Whenever I do lazy or switchback I usually go to that park too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> I do mostly everything, personally Im more into the park but the friends i go with really arent so I end up doing trails alot more than I want to but I really don't mind I guess. Whenever I do lazy or switchback I usually go to that park too.


This is my first season but i have been going alot. i can ride normal or switch and hit the jumps but i am still new to the sport. Id say im pretty good for how long i been doing it. I can do 180;s of the small jumps. I dont like rails. i wanna keep my teeth and brains lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

BrianBlueMT said:


> This is my first season but i have been going alot. i can ride normal or switch and hit the jumps but i am still new to the sport. Id say im pretty good for how long i been doing it. I can do 180;s of the small jumps. I dont like rails. i wanna keep my teeth and brains lol.


Im in the same boat as you, I plan on finally trying some 3's tommorow and as for the rails right now I try to stick to the flat boxes for that reason but I occasionally try handrails


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> Im in the same boat as you, I plan on finally trying some 3's tommorow and as for the rails right now I try to stick to the flat boxes for that reason but I occasionally try handrails


im definitely not ready for 360's i still have to learn back side 180'a


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

BrianBlueMT said:


> im definitely not ready for 360's i still have to learn back side 180'a


ha i suck riding switch so i feel like its easier just to spin the extra 180 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> ha i suck riding switch so i feel like its easier just to spin the extra 180 :thumbsup:


what time you going tomorrow? u meeting up with friends?
if u got AIm hit me up LiveToRideFast


----------

